# War of the Worlds Theme?



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

well i havent been on for a while and deside to hop on for a bit. i was thinking one day to do a war of the worlds theme. like it could be based on the book or the movie. its sort of "scary" in the movie but i think that would freak the **** (excuse me lol) out of people when its up close in you face. what do you guys think?

-BYH


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

DO IT!!! I love the sci-fi. You could even make a scaled down walker to have on your roof, so it looks like it's coming from the next block down. Sh*t I need to write that idea down (scribble scribble).


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Great theme! I would definitely look to the novel for inspiration, or even a steampunk interpretation of the story.

Keep us posted!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think this would make for a great theme. SciFi rocks!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Excellent theme idea!!! I love War of the Worlds!!! Look to the novel first for the insperation and creativity, then take the movie into consideration and mix em together. It's a great theme and can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember seeing pics of some guy who built a 15' crashed UFO on his front lawn, complete with dead or injured aliens, lights, and fog. Completely awesome. Go for it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

personally i literally dream about that post apocalyptic "scavenge through the rubble looking for supplies" world..and thats what i picutre when i think war of the world just this desolate urban environment where its just you and a buddy or too with shotguns and cross boys handling business...id love to see a haunt to that nature


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

That would be cool ! I just made an alien out of paper mache for my daughter. She is a big fan of the old x-files show.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Great idea. Money and time would be my enemy for this kinda project!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

i dont know i want to go this way or a crazy animal theme. i could do this theme in my back yard easy. idk i have some time to think about it tho lol

-BYH


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

We did this several years ago for the 50 aniversary of the orig. broadcast. If you go retro instead of modern, I picked up a copy of the orig. radio show off e-bay for around 8.00. Built a retro army radio ( next to the skellys.....remember blast ray) and just played the parts i cut from the show. We did a copy of the 50's lander with the movie sounds. Rained like hell and the lander warped but with the lights, fog and the sounds it worked great.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

well at lease i know that someone did it before. i think i would want to go with the modern movie. the radio show i think is very boring (i am not going to lie)

-BYH


----------

